# Swift heating - 10/10



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ciao


Don't read this if you get bored easily, but full credit to Swift for the heating system in situ on the Kontiki.

Powered by a Truma system, the boiler operates on electricity at one of two settings - 900 or 1800 watts. 

On Gas, it runs at the equivalent output of 2000/4000 or 6000 watts. 

In severe conditions, it can run at upto 7800 watts with both gas and electricity operating in harmony. 

The system can be set to heating only, hot water only or both at the same time. 

When on mains hook up, I run at 1800 watts on the electricity. The hot water is set at 60 degrees and the heating to level 6 - about 25 degrees inside the van. 

There is no tradional gas heater, but the heating is a blown air system with 6 outlets. There are three outlets at floor level, one in the loo, one above the habitation door and one in the luton bunk. The pipes carrying the warm air to the outlet ducts are about three inches in diameter. These pipes also run between the double floor - keeping the water pump, pipes and water tanks snug. 

But now for the best bits......

The pipe running to the Luton runs through the wardrobe - yes - warm clothes then and through two overhead lockers to the bunk. One locker houses jumper and foldable clothes, the other locker is empty. However after doing laundry, slightly damp clothes go in the locker and hey presto - they come out dry!

THere is also a warm air pipe running around the edge of the mattress of the fixed rear bed - yes - you've guessed it - a warm bed! As the under bed area is a vast storage area, these pipes ensure that nothing gets cold and damp. 

The weather here at Garda is great by day - usually cloudy til mid morning then clear blue skies. However, a sharp frost soon comes and last night we dipped to minus 3. Whilst at Teversal the coldest temp was minus 6, and the Swift remains warm and snug, condensation free. I do however run the heating 24/7. 

Whilst at Teversal I awoke on one morning to find all exterior panels and the roof covered with ice. This clearly shows that the van is retaining it's heat, rather than losing it. The pic shows the ice etc (not very clear I'm afraid)

Well done Swift - I know - I thought I would never say it!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi yes i agree i agree :lol: 

yes  my sundance runs the same but with 500/100/ 2000 hook up on electric heating on the truma ultraheat :wink: only found out this at weekend at moreton in marsh :roll: also hot water runs off hookup did not have this in my other van a nice surprise :lol: 

ray 

__________________________________________________-
life from a window


----------

